# Why did zyzz have a heart attack at just 22 ?:(



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

That's like no age at all! 

havent read much on it but its sad..


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Teh Clen IMO. Bad idea esp when mixed with alcohol and saunas.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

:no:


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

who?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Think its because he had a bad heart mate.

Sad story


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Clen, tren, coke, saunas. He wasn't the brightest bulb in the box really was he...


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

The cocaine probably had something to do with it


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Sams said:


> Think its because he had a bad heart mate.
> 
> Sad story


Such a young age


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

engllishboy said:


> Clen, tren, coke, saunas. He wasn't the brightest bulb in the box really was he...


I thought he was meant to be like all natural ...


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> I thought he was meant to be like all natural ...


You never cease to amaze me Reiss :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Heart problems, clen and street drugs. Asking for trouble really.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Party drugs and bodybuilding dont mix.

Pick one or the other kids or you are gonna have a bad time.

Also.

Rip zyzz. King of aesthetics.

Inb4 all the fat haters who have never seen <20%bf because powerlifter/ratherbestrongthanshreddedfattygonnafatfat...

Yeah you mirin


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

DanishM said:


> You never cease to amaze me Reiss :lol:


Do my best like


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

ReissDench said:


> That's like no age at all!
> 
> havent read much on it but its sad..


Perhaps this will provide you with some information


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> Do my best like


Haha :beer:


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> What the f*ck just happend there
> 
> Pull your tongue out of his ass mate


Why? The guy had a physique most people can only dream of achieving.

He lived more in his short life than most do their whole lives.

Sure he made some mistakes and ****ed up but then he paid the ultimate price for it. And in a way is now an example as to why you shouldnt **** around with party drugs.

Lol at hating on a dead guy. Just lol. Strong viewpoint


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

@SkinnyJ


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Zyzz threads are always entertaining


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

could be one of a number of reasons really from genetics to drug abuse


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Reccy drugs mixed with body building drugs, topped off with a heart defect.

Rip.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

ReissDench said:


> I thought he was meant to be like all natural ...


LOL'd, the guy practically killed himself.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thunder99 said:


> Why? The guy had a physique most people can only dream of achieving.
> 
> He lived more in his short life than most do their whole lives.
> 
> ...


if only life was all about partying and abusing drugs... :whistling: you have a lot to learn


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

boxer939 said:


> Really? Clen is not a drug to **** around with in my opinion


I only ever tried one 40mcg tab - WORST. CRAMPING. EVER.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

boxer939 said:


> I'm not evening hating him you fcking weirdo, and a physique people can only DREAM of achieving?? I could get to his size and BF in 6 months if I wanted to, but I dont as i'm a boxer.
> 
> You sound like an incredible muppet. You're even trying to do the whole "strong" comment and "inb4".
> 
> D


Lol at you could get to his size and bf if you wanted too.

I think that statement sums up the majority of ukm as a whole


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

I could be his size in 6 months too if i wanted to.

Lol ok. Course you could sweetcheeks.

Inb4 yeah i could look like that aswell but i prefer a layer of fat because strongman pawerslifta


----------



## the_grinder (Jul 26, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> I'm not evening hating him you fcking weirdo, and a physique people can only DREAM of achieving?? I could get to his size and BF in 6 months if I wanted to, but I dont as i'm a boxer.
> 
> You sound like an incredible muppet. You're even trying to do the whole "strong" comment and "inb4".
> 
> D












Seems legit


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I didn't really know much about Zyzz until about a year ago, until then all I heard was 'king of aesthetics"

When I saw his picture, I was pretty disappointed TBH. Yes he was aesthetic, but hugely overrated.

From what I've heard, he didn't seem to have much sense. Grams of gear a week, including around a gram of Tren. Combined with cocaine, clen and sauna's... you'd think anyone would know to avoid that mix...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thunder99 said:


> Party drugs and bodybuilding dont mix.
> 
> Pick one or the other kids or you are gonna have a bad time.
> 
> ...


You jest sirah!

I give you:

Frank Zane










Yes, this isn't his leanest pic, but the beard! :wub:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

boxer939 said:


> So youre saying I couldnt? Whats stopping me? I could 100% get to his size and BF if I wanted to. Not a fcking problem. I go up and down as I please because I am mentally motivated machine. I could fcking sh1t on zyzz and his gay fans


****ing lol son you aren't even close


----------



## the_grinder (Jul 26, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> ****ing lol son you aren't even close


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Tren and coke and a **** ton of publicity. Probably makes you think you're invincible.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> ****ing lol son you aren't even close


Boys please.....I could get this in 2 month au natural ...and a better chest just saying


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol at the negs. Strong hate on a dead guy. Strong delusions.

Strong everything


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

king of aesthetics..

aye whatever lol

google Ulisses Jr


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

More too the point what was zyzz's real name??


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

boxer939 said:


> aziz lol


Lol as a second name......? No way! Are you trying to be part of the aesthetics crew with your down with the kids lol chat haha

On a serious note the guy was a cock I have watched a few of his vids


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Its a little known, made up fact that he od'd on the additives in hairgel


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Boys please.....I could get this in 2 month au natural ...and a better chest just saying


Ahem. @Skye666 you ever decide you're fed up of the penis.....The things I would do with you.... :innocent:


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

dead from been a total ****wit and all he has to show is a loyal fanboy base of kid like brahs, not really much of a life or legacy really...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahem. @Skye666 you ever decide you're fed up of the penis.....The things I would do with you.... :innocent:


Ahem backatcha...I'm bored ****less of penis and may I remind u of ' the things I already did with u'..my imagination runs rife! :devil2:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Ahem backatcha...I'm bored ****less of penis and may I remind u of ' the things I already did with u'..my imagination runs rife! :devil2:


 :devil2: :rolleye:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> :devil2: :rolleye:


Ur whistling my tune


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Ur whistling my tune


YEP! At least with a lady multiple orgasms are a guarantee not a wish. :wub:


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> dead from been a total ****wit and all he has to show is a loyal fanboy base of kid like brahs, not really much of a life or legacy really...


Please show us details of your legacy... thanks


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thunder99 said:


> Why? The guy had a physique most people can only dream of achieving.
> 
> He lived more in his short life than most do their whole lives.
> 
> ...


Dude he died at 22 a drug fuked train wreck , who really wants that life?

I'd put money on it he was an insecure wreck and prob on anti depressants in to the bargain

He was always gonna die young


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

> Please show us details of your legacy... thanks


Josh may not decide to dance like a **** on YouTube or spawn a bunch of hideously arrogant injoke slang terms, but that doesnt mean he isn't fulfilling his own private legacy.

Heaven forbid you are the gauge of whether any of us have achieved in life


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Strong butthurt itt.

How can you hate on someone that lived their life to the full. You are all jelous af m8s sware down.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

cos he deserved it


----------



## Charlie14 (Feb 21, 2014)

A lot of **** licking in this thread, dear me.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

reccy drugs


----------



## hollisbball (Mar 1, 2014)

The best thing about the Zyzz fan boys is their main argument of "He was living life to full", anyone that thinks he was living life to the full clearly doesn't understand life.

I've never heard a pensioner talking about their regrets saying "I wish I'd taken more drugs and drunk more alcohol when I was younger just to pick up girls".


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

IMO hating Zyzz is like hating an actor for a role they play. Weirdos.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Thunder99 said:


> Party drugs and bodybuilding dont mix.
> 
> Pick one or the other kids or you are gonna have a bad time.
> 
> ...


 @Milky @Milky @Milky come quick!!!! MAKE IT STOP!!!


----------



## hollisbball (Mar 1, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> A good life to you is a good life for others. Besides, he didn't drink alcohol so I can't see what you're trying to say. He took drugs socially too, mainly when he attended festivals (every 1-3 months.)


Because most of the kids that idolize him take his words that going out drinking or taking drugs and partying is "Living your life" not caring what anyone thinks about you. Don't get me wrong he has a great physique and I'm sure he did inspire people to get fit, but out of a list of athletes you'd want inspiring the younger generation he is probably pretty close to the bottom.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Who the hell is this syz?


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Big Man 123 said:


> Who the hell is this syz?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Lewy_h said:


>


Looks like the typical kid that only does bench press and curl of biceps, what's the deal with him?


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Big Man 123 said:


> Looks like the typical kid that only does bench press and curl of biceps, what's the deal with him?


He just became popular on bodybuilding.cm then died at 22 iirc in a sauna with a dodgy heart + a Mix of a lot of steroids and drugs


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't have any issue with Zyzz, was sad that he lost his life so young. I do get why people find the Zyzz worship annoying though - it's just kind of creepy. I think you can broadly group people into two groups in respect of how they relate to well known or famous people they find interesting - those who recognise the achievement and the talent of the famous person but don't obsess over the individual, and those who develop a kind of crush on the person and kind of get a bit blinded by their fame. I think often the first group of people kind of find the second group of people a bit annoying because when there is a crush it's always a distortion and obsessive, and I think obsession is most often perceived from outside as kind of creepy. One thing criticism certainly isn't though is jealousy... when a fan of someone famous says that any criticism of their hero is an act of jealously, that's just their cognitive dissonance talking - dis their hero and they want to rationalise away the critique as, being different to what they feel, the criticism causes anger or a feeling of dissonance, so they label the person holding the dislike as jealous so they don't have to objectively consider the criticism or that their anger may be founded on previously holding a false belief about their hero.


----------



## Jonny7 (Sep 16, 2013)

Lmao.


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thunder99 said:


> Why? The guy had a physique most people can only dream of achieving.
> 
> *He lived more in his short life than most do their whole lives.*
> 
> ...


I've seen this written about zyzz a few times. What a load of fvcking bollocks!

He was 22 ffs! What could he possibly have done in those years that people havnt done in their lifetime apart from party more, take drugs more, a shag a few more birds?

He fathered children?

Had a family of his own?

Lived to see the world change and evolve around him? No.

He was a flash in the pan who abused his body to the limit in the shirt time he was around. So what if he went to a few more party's, took a few more drugs and nailed a few more birds. That ain't living a more fruitful life than than anyone else.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Some of you guys are being dic.ks to be honest. Every one of us could have his physique. Never underestimate the power of bodybuilding drugs and a bit of hard work.

Just have to weigh up the risks. The risks were sadly too high for this guy and he paid the price.

Rip i say


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> YEP! At least with a lady multiple orgasms are a guarantee not a wish. :wub:


Lol....dayam girl....multiple ya say? Like buy one get 5 extra? I do love a bargain basket....


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Who the hell is this syz?


nice vest in avi


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Thunder99 said:


> Please show us details of your legacy... thanks


fair enough, i dont beleive that having you face plastered all over the internet and having ppl lick your **** is a legacy. but i have things that even if ppl dont know who did it will be there

the kids i teach in school or the ones who build up trust in you to ask for serious help with problems or guidance on something, effected them in a good way, not taught them to drink and party to death.

when a voluntary club for the physically and mentally handicapped was going to close from the staff decided to leave i took up role under my already full time work for 6 month to stop it from been forced to shut and put effort into finding new staff and funding, yes this might nto be world wide and collect brahs, but i would say **** all the fanboys for the genuine thanks of the people there who really relied on that group for their social needs and feeling of been cared for. my name might not be writen everywhere for it, but its sure as hell still going thanks to me and they still get help cos of it

my personal favorite. i enjoy working in places like africa on trips, pay some money go help, feel good, bu this trip was different. the village we were at building a school from the ground up for was totally split into two sides who hated each other because any other group who wen tpreviously was greedy with money and didnt really want to give to the building, just be there for the ego feeling, this meant that half the village got nothing from it and trust started to break down over a few years until theye even had operate leaders for the two halfs cos they were convinced money was been hidden. the few of us that were there got told this and seen first hand how bad is was, when you could see a clear devide in people, literally a line in the sand given its africa. none of us could stand the sight of it and sort fo with out needing to agree decided we would spend the money we had kept aside for a few days stay ata beach hotel and just make sure we made up for what other people had decided not to give. word spread tot eh other sides leader and he actually came over and invited us and thsi sides leader over and held a mini feast type thing and made a giant apology speech for not beleiving the other side and boths sides seemed to rejoin that night.

again, thats not what you call having 10000000 fans on facebook or twitter or gym brahs, but that is a part of life i can always talk about as sumint that changed life for people. given africa resorts to crime and violence in villages quite often it might have helped more than we know.

so thats what i have done with life i considered good, i dont want my name to be remmebered cos its not about having an ego the size of a planet. but i want the effects to remain and keep ppl happy.

tell me, what is YOUR legacy


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Merkleman said:


> "Everybody, one day will die, and be forgetton. Act and behave in a way that will make life interesting and fun, fùck a mundane predictable life working monday to friday with something you derive no pleasure from; just living life out till you grow old and wither away. Find a passion, form relationships, dont be afraid to get out there and fùck what everyone else thinks, trust me its alot more fun that way."
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> That's why people say he lived more than most people do. Because most people will never change who they are, they'll happily work in a soul destroying job, they'll happily stay as the quiet guy in the corner, they'll happily hide away to avoid being acknowledged and when you chose to live a life like that.. What the fùck is the point? I mean no disrespect to anybody, as it's their choice, but you're put on this earth and given one opportunity, why hide away and drift through it like every other average Joe? Fùck that, I'd rather be different than average.


So all of that to only live 22 years ?

I bet he would give it all back to live to an old man , father, husband , grandfather etc etc

No one plans to die young , there's a sadness to his story but yea while he was alive he lived HIS life to the Max


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

To bd fair he must have had underlying issues with his heart people seem to blame his lifestyle all u gota do is look around you when you go out or abroad people on steroids + reccy drugs are ten a penny! You would expect a lot more people in there 20s to be dying if doing both was the cause.... Not condoning this btw agreed with previous posts to choose either one or other ;-)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dtlv said:


> I don't have any issue with Zyzz, was sad that he lost his life so young. I do get why people find the Zyzz worship annoying though - it's just kind of creepy. I think you can broadly group people into two groups in respect of how they relate to well known or famous people they find interesting - those who recognise the achievement and the talent of the famous person but don't obsess over the individual, and those who develop a kind of crush on the person and kind of get a bit blinded by their fame. I think often the first group of people kind of find the second group of people a bit annoying because when there is a crush it's always a distortion and obsessive, and I think obsession is most often perceived from outside as kind of creepy. One thing criticism certainly isn't though is jealousy... when a fan of someone famous says that any criticism of their hero is an act of jealously, that's just their cognitive dissonance talking - dis their hero and they want to rationalise away the critique as, being different to what they feel, the criticism causes anger or a feeling of dissonance, so they label the person holding the dislike as jealous so they don't have to objectively consider the criticism or that their anger may be founded on previously holding a false belief about their hero.


Best post in the whole thread.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Best post in the whole thread.


His usually are


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> "Everybody, one day will die, and be forgetton. Act and behave in a way that will make life interesting and fun, fùck a mundane predictable life working monday to friday with something you derive no pleasure from; just living life out till you grow old and wither away. Find a passion, form relationships, dont be afraid to get out there and fùck what everyone else thinks, trust me its alot more fun that way."
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> That's why people say he lived more than most people do. Because most people will never change who they are, they'll happily work in a soul destroying job, they'll happily stay as the quiet guy in the corner, they'll happily hide away to avoid being acknowledged and when you chose to live a life like that.. What the fùck is the point? I mean no disrespect to anybody, as it's their choice, but you're put on this earth and given one opportunity, why hide away and drift through it like every other average Joe? Fùck that, I'd rather be different than average.


It's not about always living your own life to the max, it's about living a life for others, for your family, for your friends, to give them happiness aswell.

Ploughing yourself full of chemicals in order to give you the best possible lifestyle (which isn't going to happen anyway) is very selfish. You can't gauge people's happiness on how good you look or how 'un-average' you look or behave.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Merkleman said:


> "Everybody, one day will die, and be forgetton. Act and behave in a way that will make life interesting and fun, fùck a mundane predictable life working monday to friday with something you derive no pleasure from; just living life out till you grow old and wither away. Find a passion, form relationships, dont be afraid to get out there and fùck what everyone else thinks, trust me its alot more fun that way."
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> *That's why people say he lived more than most people do. Because most people will never change who they are, they'll happily work in a soul destroying job, they'll happily stay as the quiet guy in the corner, they'll happily hide away to avoid being acknowledged and when you chose to live a life like that.. What the fùck is the point? I mean no disrespect to anybody, as it's their choice, but you're put on this earth and given one opportunity, why hide away and drift through it like every other average Joe? Fùck that, I'd rather be different than average*.


Careful how you generalise "most" the population, remember some people don't want to be in the spotlight and some people prefer a quiet life.

Remember one man's heaven is another man's hell.

If Zyzz had a good life then fair play to him, personally dying at 22 is not something I would call living life to the full, your 20's are awesome and he only got 2 years of them.

I admit Zyzz did look awesome but his physique is very achievable, in terms of muscle and bf% obviously you may not have the pleasing lines that Zyzz had but his mass and definition can easily be done.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

doubt he was taking anymore anabolics or reccy drugs than half the guys onhere lol it was an underlying heart condition that killed him

could happen to anyone


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Drugs and overdosing?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

i heard i was complications during a piles op


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good Tuesday morning read


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Good Tuesday morning read


i thought this was you under a different name @The L Man


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Merkleman said:


> That's why I said "I mean no disrespect to anybody, as it's their choice" because some people are happy living like that, whereas I'm not.
> 
> People won't understand the obsession as they're not on the same wavelength. A lot of us can relate to how he was before he started lifting.. Skinny, unconfident, living a boring life and being average. When you see somebody transform from how you were, to somebody completely different, achieving something, getting attention, having fun with their life, then of course you're gonna be inspired. I don't understand why people can't see that? Seeing what his life was like after he started lifting and came out of his shell is what motivates and inspires people, not just his physique.
> 
> This is probably why the majority of fans are the younger generation, people of an older age won't see a life of constant attention, partying and sex very appealing as they've probably got a wife and kids to worry about. They've settled down and grown up.


I know you said "no disrespect" etc but my point was that you were generalising too much saying that most people are in jobs they hate/soul destroying, will hide away and never want to be acknowledged, its not about offence mate its more that you cant generalise people like that.

I definitely respect what he achieved and admire him for it and the fact that he seemed to have fun but I cant say it inspires me, there are many people on here that have gone from a skinny guy to a champion bodybuilder and have gone on to win shows at a high level, granted they didn't have the internet fame that Zyzz had but they inspire me more than he ever did because they have achieved far more.

Zyzz was a bit of an internet sensation that appealed to a lot of people and was quite funny to watch but really that's about it.


----------



## the_grinder (Jul 26, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> Who the hell is this syz?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

probably already been said but coke is the biggest cause of heart attacks in under 30's in the UK


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I would rather live one day with my 3 year old boy and all the pleasure and joy that brings than live 22 years acting like zzzzz.

It is a shame that he died young as he was only a kid himself and that is why his inane ramblings should be treated as just that, inane ramblings.

If he had lived and grown older and wiser and had his own family, he would look back at his words and antics and cringe, just like I do (as I used to think I could party harder than everybody else and would die young but I didn't care as I was cool).


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Most people have had dramatic body changes and then had fun with all the attention they've got from it.... It's 99% of the time the biggest reason people go to the gym, to get more attention and laid more.

Zyzz was just good at marketing himself on the net.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

hella amounts of clen so the story goes


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Merkleman said:


>


He changed colour? Think was taking more than clen and coke.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Sad waste of a life, really is no age. However i don't get this "king of aesthetics" tag. Clearly had some great genetics on him but there are bodybuilders old and new with a far more impressive physique. Even if you go for the physique type of look.

Frank Zane, ulisses jr, simeon panda, Lazar Angelov....too name but a few.

I don't know Zyzz for his life style, i'm young, i love a rave, festival or party as much as the next youth but as fun as they are, they aren't "living life to the full". They're just a good time with friends.

Real traveling, helping others, true education, building friendships and bond with people, above and beyond banging chicks (again not knocking that as a pass time...) these are what i consider living life.

R.I.P to the fella but if the coke, clen, tren, sauna etc stuff is true... he asked for it and fell prey to Darwins theory. It doesn't make him some "lion" going out with a bang IMO.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

RACK said:


> Most people have had dramatic body changes and then had fun with all the attention they've got from it.... It's 99% of the time the biggest reason people go to the gym, to get more attention and laid more.
> 
> Zyzz was just good at marketing himself on the net.


And he didn't find a good phycologist to resolve his issues of insecurity.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Lol I'm done writing paragraph after paragraph. My opinions will never change. We all have different goals in life, that's why the whole Zyzz argument will never end, there is no right answer. It's mainly all opinion based.


Haha "Will never end"... give it a few years, decade, whatever, the blokes not the next Ghandi or indeed Arnold. My grandkids wont know who the **** he was.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

He had a heart condition and consistently took coke, and clen t3, which added to this them he went in the sauna


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

HDU said:


> He had a heart condition and consistently took coke, and clen t3, which added to this them he went in the sauna


A "sauna" in Thailand, coked off his head. Sounds fook dodgy to me, probably full of ladyboys


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

HDU said:


> He had a heart condition and consistently took coke, and clen t3, which added to this them he went in the sauna


Holy shiiiiiit breakin news,haven't read that in this thread thread,close the thread case solved


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> A "sauna" in Thailand, coked off his head. Sounds fook dodgy to me, probably full of ladyboys


Apparently he had a underlying heart condition.. So all drugs added to it. His mother is a heart surgeon I think?

A lot of people hate his physique etc but does anyone hear have a better one? I've saw a few epic ones..

Just remember he's dead, so hating on a dead person is quite low.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

cooltt said:


> And he didn't find a good phycologist to resolve his issues of insecurity.


He didn't need one with most of the internetz loving him lol


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> That's like no age at all!
> 
> havent read much on it but its sad..


Heart problems run in his family. If you read wiki it goes into dept about it also few other factors! Legend to many criticised by many also who are to quick to judge!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

RACK said:


> He didn't need one with most of the internetz loving him lol


I know, engulfed in a fire storm of nacissism. Sad.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

HDU said:


> Just remember he's dead, so hating on a dead person is quite low.


I don't think many people are hating on him but either way i've never really understood this. Why does passing make you immune to judgment for what you did in your life.

Totally different scale but is it wrong for instance to hate Hitler?

What about when someone you hate dies... do you then stop the dislike?

So long as your not rambling on about your dislike of the bloke to his family your opinion still stands does it not?

Just to be clear i don't hate zzyz... at all.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I've just consumed a can of red bull 'the largest can available in all chain supermarkets' am I ok to have a sunbed or will I have a heart attack?

PS. I did a roidz cycle 7.25 years ago of dbol. 30mg a day for 4 weeks.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Well his brother states that he was telling him to ''slow the **** down'' as he was buying up all the cheap as chips AAS and GH, whilst in Thailand, Clubbing every night and taking shed loads of rec drugs. And this was a month blow out holiday don't forget, I think my body would also be pretty battered from that abuse


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

people in general get sh!tty with anyone that looks better than them. it seems to bring the cnut out in alot of folk

its the same when you see a goodlooking woman walking through a crowded area. all the other girls are givin the evils. the difference with this is you got a forum to post ur hate on

just live and let live


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

The **** he was on..... It was gonna happen sauna or later.

Nontheless, forever miring cos he was aesthetic as fuarrrrk


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Fair play in the last pic he's in great nick , so no matter what he def was a commited trainer not taking the per I alway thought he was gay but that's lack of knowledge on my part as I wasn't really that interested in him

Did he train legs?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> I've just consumed a can of red bull 'the largest can available in all chain supermarkets' am I ok to have a sunbed or will I have a heart attack?
> 
> PS. I did a roidz cycle 7.25 years ago of dbol. 30mg a day for 4 weeks.


do not PCT in this instance!

post caffeine tan can lead to complications!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I blame is fvcking ridiculous hair cut. It almost gave me a heart attack!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

HDU said:


> Apparently he had a underlying heart condition.. So all drugs added to it. His mother is a heart surgeon I think?
> 
> A lot of people hate his physique etc but does anyone hear have a better one? I've saw a few epic ones..
> 
> Just remember he's dead, so hating on a dead person is quite low.


No idea about him, not interested in what he did or what condition he had. He is unimportant to me. I find people like Dan Green inspiring, people who break world records and win piles of trophies. Did zzzz win anything?

To answer your question : I know lots of people with better bodies than he has now, actually everybody on this board


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm 19 and I only heard about Zyzz (Or however you f'in spell it!) like a month or two ago.

Only done a little research into him, and anyone who says 'He ain't in great shape' is obviously an idiot! At his peak, the guy was ripped!

I also can't for the life of me see a reason why so many people are saying 'He deserved death'. Half of you reading this have probably taken near enough the same drugs as he has (In-regards to steroids, can anyone actually confirm that this guy took cocaine, or is this just another hateful accusation you've pulled out of your ****?)

So if he deserved death...Would you deserve it if you dropped dead tomorrow and left your families behind?..Would you be cool if we slated you about it too? - You wouldn't! Give the guy a break!

--

I too have read he had an under-lying heart problem which coupled with steroid abuse (Iv seen no mention of cocaine in his toxicology report, but correct me if you know better) and the intense heat of the sauna proved too much.

I also agree that 95% of the hateful replies will be coming from Jealous folk who for some reason turn self-failure into hate towards others.

I don't think he deserved it, sounds kind of tragic if you ask me. But life goes on!


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> I'm 19 and I only heard about Zyzz (Or however you f'in spell it!) like a month or two ago.
> 
> Only done a little research into him, and anyone who says 'He ain't in great shape' is obviously an idiot! At his peak, the guy was ripped!
> 
> ...


Heart problems ran in family there was no proof or evidence in blaming steroids or any reccy drug! Only small minded jealous people if he didn't achieve anything then why is he all over the internet etc..

This thread alone has proved he achieved something haha.

No one deserves to dye at a young age and be slated.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

This is probably the reason he is so hated, great shape or not, he acted like a complete bell end!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> This is probably the reason he is so hated, great shape or not, he acted like a complete bell end!


I hadn't realised dancing had become socially unacceptable.

Thanks for the advice budd.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> I hadn't realised dancing had become socially unacceptable.
> 
> Thanks for the advice budd.


Is that what it was called he was doing? :lol:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Constantly amazed at the polarisation of opinion that this bloke seems to provoke.

At the end of the day, he was just a young lad who built a good physique - not huge, but aesthetically very pleasing. He didn't achieve anything beyond publicity - but then he might have done if he'd been a bit more sensible. His death was tragic, but I work in a hospital where promising young lads dying because they were reckless or had some kind of underlying medical issue is something that happens every week.

Am I missing something ? Did he either develop a cure for cancer or rape kittens ?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Mirers gonna mire..


fair play to him ! ive always admired his physique but never his attitude, looks like an absolutely douche to me just like jeff seid. that's why i choose to look up to people like steve cook that really inspire people but at the same time teach them how to act etc. as people say, with great power comes great responsibility


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Constantly amazed at the polarisation of opinion that this bloke seems to provoke.
> 
> At the end of the day, he was just a young lad who built a good physique - not huge, but aesthetically very pleasing. He didn't achieve anything beyond publicity - but then he might have done if he'd been a bit more sensible. His death was tragic, but I work in a hospital where promising young lads dying because they were reckless or had some kind of underlying medical issue is something that happens every week.
> 
> Am I missing something ? Did he either develop a cure for cancer or rape kittens ?


I agree with the first part.

But did he cure cancer? ..Obviously not. Bit of a low blow!

But he did inspire a whole generation to get off their ass and get in shape...Something that is invaluable considering just how fat everybody is becoming these days


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> I'm 19 and I only heard about Zyzz (Or however you f'in spell it!) like a month or two ago.
> 
> Only done a little research into him, and anyone who says 'He ain't in great shape' is obviously an idiot! At his peak, the guy was ripped!
> 
> ...


One of his fb updates a few days before his death was something like 'the coka cola here (tailand) is so cheap'


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Let's stop speaking ill of the dead, someone's brother, someone's son. An inspiration to many.

Many people waste their lives, but what life zyzz did have he made it pretty epic.

I'm saying this and I'm not even a fan of his tbh, I just dont get all the bumming and all the hate for some bloke none of us even knew


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> But did he cure cancer? ..Obviously not. Bit of a low blow!


I'm not trying to have a pop - I'm genuinely struggling to understand why he provokes such strong opinions.

But then my only knowledge of the bloke is from arguments like this on BB forums.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Ahh fu.ck just watched the video but just looks a like a big chap having fun and a bit of a laugh

Disclaimer the video is about a far as my knowledge of zyzz goes


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

No one deserves to die no matter how stupid they were, everyone deserves a second chance... Thoughts are with his family who lost a loved one too soon.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Merkleman said:


> It's been 2 years since he died and there's still endless threads being created about him. Most of the younger generation were inspired by him, so he's definitely not gonna be forgetton any time soon. He's known quite well in the UK, so imagine what it's like in Australia. Plus over 100k likes on Facebook and millions of views on Youtube.
> 
> Not a bad legacy if you ask me.
> 
> ...


I'd rather look like i do now than die at 22 looking like him....


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> fair play to him ! ive always admired his physique but never his attitude, looks like an absolutely douche to me just like jeff seid. that's why i choose to look up to people like steve cook that really inspire people but at the same time teach them how to act etc. as people say, with great power comes great responsibility


Acting like a douche? You mean not giving a **** what anyone else thinks and just having a laugh with your mates.

Yeah wow, what an absolute ****. How dare he.


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

His videos make me cringe to be fair, he was ripped but came across as a pr1ck. Whether that was a persona or the real him I don't know. To me a legacy is not about looking good for a few years whilst making videos about fcuking bitches and being a sick Cnut. Just my thoughts....


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

couchwarrior said:


> His videos make me cringe to be fair, he was ripped but came across as a pr1ck. Whether that was a persona or the real him I don't know. To me a legacy is not about looking good for a few years whilst making videos about fcuking bitches and being a sick Cnut. Just my thoughts....


Right I'm 43 so bear with me here

Q1. When you say sick cvnt was he sick or cool

(obviously if its the 1st one,he was sick/ as hes dead.)

Q2.where can I see these videos


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> fair play to him ! ive always admired his physique but never his attitude, looks like an absolutely douche to me just like jeff seid. that's why i choose to look up to people like steve cook that really inspire people but at the same time teach them how to act etc. as people say, with great power comes great responsibility




Dem legs


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

johnnya said:


> Right I'm 43 so bear with me here
> 
> Q1. When you say sick cvnt was he sick or cool
> 
> ...


Mate those were his words. I didn't think he was sick or cool, did think he was a bit of a Cnut though! IMHO I wouldn't bother with his videos, if you insist then have a look on that there YouTube


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't understand ,if he didn't give a **** what ppl thought why did he act different in videos instead of this real him ppl are banging on about?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Acting like a douche? You mean not giving a **** what anyone else thinks and just having a laugh with your mates.
> 
> Yeah wow, what an absolute ****. How dare he.







the first minute and a half really speaks a thousand words about this guy's personality and mentality...


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:



> the first minute and a half really speaks a thousand words about this guy's personality and mentality...


Makes absolutely no sense


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

I think the fact that he was the skinny loser who never had a girlfirend in school speaks wonders for his attitude.

I also find him brash/obnoxious in his videos. But I HIGHLY doubt that was his actual persona. Don't forget, his small army of followers, and the 7,000,000 views on one of his videos are largely test-filled teenagers who act exactly the same...It's probably a mixture of marketing (Protein) and publicity (Fame).

I do honestly believe that this guy could have been much more of a household name if he went about his publicity differently, but he had an image/message he wanted to convey and do so in his own way I guess!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

couchwarrior said:


> Mate those were his words. I didn't think he was sick or cool, did think he was a bit of a Cnut though! IMHO I wouldn't bother with his videos, if you insist then have a look on that there YouTube


Oops sorry, all I want to know is does cool and sick mean the same thing


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

couchwarrior said:


> Mate those were his words. I didn't think he was sick or cool, did think he was a bit of a Cnut though! IMHO I wouldn't bother with his videos, if you insist then have a look on that there YouTube


Oops sorry, all I want to know is does cool and sick mean the same thing


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> the first minute and a half really speaks a thousand words about this guy's personality and mentality...


One word covers it ........ Dick!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> Clen, tren, coke, saunas. He wasn't the brightest bulb in the box really was he...


I realise I'm going to sound like a complete d!ck here buuut what's wrong with saunas. Never been to one but didn't know they were bad for you, ooooor have I missed a joke somewhere?

God help me :lol:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

CapeTownTony said:


> I realise I'm going to sound like a complete d!ck here buuut what's wrong with saunas. Never been to one but didn't know they were bad for you, ooooor have I missed a joke somewhere?
> 
> God help me :lol:


People with heart issues arnt really supposed to use them fella


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

cas said:


> People with heart issues arnt really supposed to use them fella


Thanks mate. I've learned something today :thumb:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

CapeTownTony said:


> I realise I'm going to sound like a complete d!ck here buuut what's wrong with saunas. Never been to one but didn't know they were bad for you, ooooor have I missed a joke somewhere?
> 
> God help me :lol:


Tren and clen both act by warming the body up and are known for making you hotter than normal. Coke acts on the CNS massively. All that coupled with dehydration from a sauna will fvck with your heart badly.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

He seems so hated. Yet you guys can't stop talking about him. His threads always end up as 10+ pages.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

Am I to understand that people actually thought this guy was for real? Come ooooooon.....I would have sectioned him in a heart beat.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Thats sick merk cheers :thumb:

c what I did there


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> Tren and clen both act by warming the body up and are known for making you hotter than normal. Coke acts on the CNS massively. All that coupled with dehydration from a sauna will fvck with your heart badly.


Supposed to stay away from hot baths too


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

engllishboy said:


> Tren and clen both act by warming the body up and are known for making you hotter than normal. Coke acts on the CNS massively. All that coupled with dehydration from a sauna will fvck with your heart badly.


Cocaine is particularly bad for the heart, because it simultaneously increases heart rate & constricts the vessels supplying the heart with blood. That can acutely trigger a heart attack, or cause chronic damage to the heart that makes one more likely. Mixed with alcohol, it causes the liver to make cocaethylene, which causes heart damage, and mixed with stuff like clen - who knows what it does.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> I agree with the first part.
> 
> But did he cure cancer? ..Obviously not. Bit of a low blow!
> 
> But he did inspire a whole generation to get off their ass and get in shape...Something that is invaluable considering just how fat everybody is becoming these days


I can't be the only one seeing the flaw in this?

If the answer was to take a shitload of drugs to do so... surely that ain't necessarily such a good thing?

I suppose it's the James-Dean effect, but inspiring people to get in shape is no doubt no bad thing - if it inspired a lot of people to assume that the way to do so was to thoroughly abuse various drugs to do so, purely in the name of perceived visual aesthetics, though, it may be something of a fallacy.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

the guy came across as a complete bellend, he hardly inspired a whole generation to bodybuild, anyone outside of the bodybuilding scene will have no idea who the cnut is, like someone said if he didnt give a fcuk what anyone thought of him why did he totally change his personality for all the attention

id of had much more respect for the guy if hed of just been himself

jealousy doesnt even come into it, act like a cnut pwople will assume,,,, well that your a cnut


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> I can't be the only one seeing the flaw in this?
> 
> If the answer was to take a shitload of drugs to do so... surely that ain't necessarily such a good thing?
> 
> I suppose it's the James-Dean effect, but inspiring people to get in shape is no doubt no bad thing - if it inspired a lot of people to assume that the way to do so was to thoroughly abuse various drugs to do so, purely in the name of perceived visual aesthetics, though, it may be something of a fallacy.


I completely understand what your saying, and I agree to a certain degree.

But By this logic; Most celeb bodybuilders are a bad influence. Arnold was both cocky and arrogant aswell as juiced up all the time (Just one example) he use to to belittle his competition before and on stage in his performances, very bad example of sportsmanship aswell as a walking drug advertisement 

So I think we can let Zyzz off in that aspect.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2014)

Well as the hodge twins stated, steroids or not, he put the work in.


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> the guy came across as a complete bellend, he hardly inspired a whole generation to bodybuild, anyone outside of the bodybuilding scene will have no idea who the cnut is, like someone said if he didnt give a fcuk what anyone thought of him why did he totally change his personality for all the attention
> 
> id of had much more respect for the guy if hed of just been himself
> 
> jealousy doesnt even come into it, act like a cnut pwople will assume,,,, well that your a cnut


Did it not all start with him taking the **** out of all the "shore" tv shows, acting like he was above everyone else because he was bigger? His vids got lots of views so he kept doing it and got sponsored. Some people took it the wrong way and it spawned a generation of idiots who want to be like him. Apparently he was a decent enough bloke.. probably wouldn't have been famous if he was just being himself, mate.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

From what I've read it seems he was a prize d1ck head.

Good riddance to bad sh1t


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> I completely understand what your saying, and I agree to a certain degree.
> 
> But By this logic; Most celeb bodybuilders are a bad influence. Arnold was both cocky and arrogant aswell as juiced up all the time (Just one example) he use to to belittle his competition before and on stage in his performances, very bad example of sportsmanship aswell as a walking drug advertisement
> 
> So I think we can let Zyzz off in that aspect.


You misunderstand me, I'm not a hater, nor admirer - I guess I'm ambivalent really. Like others, I'm not sure I fully understand the controversy really.

I was refuting your logic in assumed positive influence of him in others, though. Not really sure the Arnold analogy works, given that from everything I read, here, steroids weren't the only drug of choice by this Zyzzzzzsss fellow.

And to echo other comments, really, I don't truly understand all the fuss, really, but from what I read, it's the fawning acolytes that poison the well, really. Him having fun and enjoying life, if that's truly what he was doing, is one thing, but (and full disclosure - it's the first time I've ever seen any of his videos) watching one in this thread, and it all seems a bit contrived and cynical, if I'm honest.

22 is no age, and carpe diem is one thing, but this isn't, and it all just comes across as being so vacuous. And that's probably part of my irritation - these days, that seems to be almost cause for celebration.

That, of course, isn't me saying life has to be oh-so-serious, and enjoying life and having fun isn't valid - it's just when it seems to be a chosen counter to dying at such a young age, having experienced only a brief bit of adult life.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

im sensing given the opportunity when he was alive, if you was given the chance, you'd have sucked him right off

and thays me out, gnight ?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> You misunderstand me, I'm not a hater, nor admirer - I guess I'm ambivalent really. Like others, I'm not sure I fully understand the controversy really.
> 
> I was refuting your logic in assumed positive influence of him in others, though. Not really sure the Arnold analogy works, given that from everything I read, here, steroids weren't the only drug of choice by this Zyzzzzzsss fellow.
> 
> ...


I'm the same budd. I'm sat on the fence about him.

But if people are willing to morally support other bodybuilders that used steroids and were arrogant, why not this guy?

The ONLY proof of Zyzz using cocaine is people on this thread assuming the worst, there is no evidence. And probably never will be seems as the poor lad is dead and his toxicology report came back clean ( For the hard stuff anyway).

I think he is a brilliant role model for you typical thin/ecto/natty teen who was always the loser/loner in school.

If you check out Zyzz's before and after picture, he put a hell of a lot of work in to gain something like 40KG of mass to improve his life.

Unfortunately he had under-lying heart problems and the steroids wouldn't have helped (Again, no prof steroids was the cause, but let's be realistic here...).

Can't understand why some people feel the need the slander a dead mans life when it is considerably more successful than their own...That's all.

I believe one of his expression/phrases was 'Haters gon' Hate' or some sh1t


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Agree mate. But he did take coke and MDMA, not sure how often, but he said it was once evey few months at festivals. When he was in Thailand, he blew over $20,000 in a month and was said to have been like a kid in a sweet shop. Probably buying all sorts of shìt, living it wild over there. He posted a Facebook status while in Thailand saying that the coke was good over there. His brother wont release any pictures of him in Thailand because apparently he looked really sick, which he was because he died days later.


Really?

Good info budd. But That's a shame!

He couldn't have had long left if the occainsonal reccy drug use was enough to bring on his death, considering there are addicts who spend £££'s everyday on coke etc.


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

He died at that age because he was asshole, if you find him inspiring please go to this link and report to the nearest one http://www.carehome.co.uk/mental-health-hospitals/index.cfm/searchcountry/England


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

So people who idolize him are pretty much idolizing a drug addict with the intelligence of a dead cockroach who went from 0 to a half developed body with esteroids.

How cuuuuuute!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

There is use and abuse and as soon as you abuse something it will come back and bite you in the ass.

I know nothing of him really but 22 is a young age to die and for some who posted "he has led a great life" as you get older you realise going out getting trashed is not that great or indeed living a great life.

Inspired many people to train which is a good thing, just a shame he threw it away with his "habits"


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> I completely understand what your saying, and I agree to a certain degree.
> 
> But By this logic; Most celeb bodybuilders are a bad influence. Arnold was both cocky and arrogant aswell as juiced up all the time (Just one example) he use to to belittle his competition before and on stage in his performances, very bad example of sportsmanship aswell as a walking drug advertisement
> 
> So I think we can let Zyzz off in that aspect.


zzzz and Arnold being mentioned in the same sentence


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> I'm the same budd. I'm sat on the fence about him.
> 
> But if people are willing to morally support other bodybuilders that used steroids and were arrogant, why not this guy?
> 
> ...


I don't buy the role model thing, and I think the adulation is kinda creepy if I'm honest. Either that or vacuous, as I said.

As to the drugs thing - well it appear both he, and Arnold, had congenital heart issues. One died barely having experienced life at all - yet all his adoring acolytes believing it was living life to the full. The other, still with us, having dominated competitive bodybuilding when he competed, moving on to acting and politics. Now sure, he's had some accusations of excess of ego, too - I'm not overtly defending him - I'm just saying the comparison fails - Arnold has achieved and experienced a ****-load more.

I think I get why some idolise him so much - he represents something they aspire to - there's nothing new under the sun, here. The point that's missed, though, is that looking at one of those videos, he sounds so cynical and contrived about playing up to this role that people find intriguing. It's that, combined with the pointless waste of life that is dying at the age of 22 that I find somewhat tragic, given those that do idolise him.

Some people idolise Jordan / Katie Price, and did with Jade Goody, too - and yes, I think they are / were complete vacuous idiots for doing so, too. It's what reality TV and instant fame, with no discernable reason has done for society. And in turn, that's created this culture that almost celebrates being vapid and vacuous as being tantamount to some virtue.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

i just don't get the hardcore following of him....

he was a guy...with low levels of body fat......thats it!?!

why is he a king? he acted like a total fanny most of the time.....

theres guys on here with better physiques than him yet they don't have the gimpy fans he does....why? whats so special about him...??

serious questions btw. cos i truly do not get it.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> I don't buy the role model thing, and I think the adulation is kinda creepy if I'm honest. Either that or vacuous, as I said.
> 
> As to the drugs thing - well it appear both he, and Arnold, had congenital heart issues. One died barely having experienced life at all - yet all his adoring acolytes believing it was living life to the full. The other, still with us, having dominated competitive bodybuilding when he competed, moving on to acting and politics. Now sure, he's had some accusations of excess of ego, too - I'm not overtly defending him - I'm just saying the comparison fails - Arnold has achieved and experienced a ****-load more.
> 
> ...


You find it creepy that some people looked up to a guy who achieved a very high profile pedestal in the aesthetics world?

I find it creepy and slightly worrying at how many "Grown men" supposedly striving for a similar goal are not only glad he died, but have no problem insulting him in an open forum. That is creepy.

His attitude and drug use is irrelevant in today's world. Just look at today's celebrities, very few are genuine good role-models. Most are on drugs and so far stuck up their ass they see people as money signs.

I respect the guys work in-regards to the body he achieved. Don't agree with that? I don't care. I don't agree with slamming a dead mans name.

--

Let's be honest. Arnold acquired both Acting and politics positions through reputation and showmanship.

As much I love his films, he had ZERO acting skill. He was an American politician who struggled to speak English and received votes through his massive publicity.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> You find it creepy that some people looked up to a guy who achieved a very high profile pedestal in the aesthetics world?


Not explicitly - ie that's not why I find it creepy. I find it creepy that so many seem to hero worship him, largely based on aesthetics and lifestyle, for something that at best is very transient, and certain aspects probably led to somebody dying at such a young age, with so (relatively) little of his adult life complete.



Mclovin147 said:


> I find it creepy and slightly worrying at how many "Grown men" supposedly striving for a similar goal are not only glad he died, but have no problem insulting him in an open forum. That is creepy.


I guess there just be creepy all over the place, eh.

As I said, I certainly take no delight in his untimely death.

Here's the thing, though - did he court it himself? And isn't it at least plausible that some significant, contributory reasons for his death, are also not a million miles away from the traits that those that idolise him, see as his magic?



Mclovin147 said:


> His attitude and drug use is irrelevant in today's world. Just look at today's celebrities, very few are genuine good role-models. Most are on drugs and so far stuck up their ass they see people as money signs.


You raised him being a role-model, not me...



Mclovin147 said:


> I respect the guys work in-regards to the body he achieved. Don't agree with that? I don't care. I don't agree with slamming a dead mans name.


My irritation with the hero worship is more about the vapid and vacuous nature of what some people idolise, these days. I don't subscribe to slamming him, per se. As I said, I'm not a hater, at best I'm ambivalent, I suppose.

The video I saw was most revealing to me - which I think is what I struggle with in context of his army of fans - it seems so very contrived, almost cynical - yet that seems to slip by most of his fans awareness as they invariably duck and dive on why he was so influential - eg having fun, living the dream - to that not really being him but an act.



Mclovin147 said:


> Let's be honest. Arnold acquired both Acting and politics positions through reputation and showmanship.
> 
> As much I love his films, he had ZERO acting skill. He was an American politician who struggled to speak English and received votes through his massive publicity.


His massive publicity didn't come out of nowhere, though. As a bodybuilder, at that point in his life he was largely unknown to the majority of society. He forged his way with charisma, intelligence and ambition. As to the acting chops - fair play, he's not the kind to tread the boards and play the Dane - but all the same, he prevailed, like others, not because he was particularly good at it, but because he could parlay his abilities and personality to make him successful.

And again, I'm not really one of Arnold's biggest fans. From a physique perspective, I prefer that era of bodybuilding. I admire his drive and savvy, and the way he's been able to forge success. I suspect that there's certainly been some excesses of ego, and perhaps abuse of power along the way, but all the same, omelette / eggs.

Yes, I get, he was no stranger to arrogance. But watching him in Pumping Iron, sure, there was some degree of arrogance and thinly veiled sneering contempt at times - but he did carry it off with a certain charm - and I think it's that aspect that made it perhaps palatable for many - there was a certain cheekiness, as well as some grounds for him to act a bit superior.

The difference? His light didn't burn so briefly as to make some selective hero worship seem disproportionate and myopic.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Not explicitly - ie that's not why I find it creepy. I find it creepy that so many seem to hero worship him, largely based on aesthetics and lifestyle, for something that at best is very transient, and certain aspects probably led to somebody dying at such a young age, with so (relatively) little of his adult life complete.
> 
> I guess there just be creepy all over the place, eh.
> 
> ...


The bottom line is Arnold is no better a role model than Zyzz from what I know of them both.

Zyzz - Steroids, Probably Reccy drugs and he was supposedly an arrogant ****

Arnold - Steroids, Adultery, Sexual harassment (Live on TV before it's disputed) and he too was supposedly and arrogant ****

They both achieved different life styles and different goals, because they wanted two different lifestyles and two different goals.

As previously said, I am by no means a 'Fan' of Zyzz, Iv never actually talked about him before this thread. But hopefully I'm helping explain why he is a role model to some.

Arnold had great genetics, and I mean great genetics! (Not that common at all) Coupled with the steroids and serious amount of HardWork and determination, he achieved legend status - Well earnt

Zyzz had **** genetics in terms of size/metabolism (Quite common) and by **** genetics I mean he was unable to put weight on naturally, he had to consciously put a hell of a lot work in to progress in the slightest, but he too achieved a great body.

I think that is why so many scrawny teenagers look upto him so much. Could be wrong, but that's just my opinion.

From my point of view, and purely from a body-building/aesthetics perspective, Zyzz is a more 'Realistic' role-model for my genetics and goals.

I will never look like Conan the Barbarian (Unless I use serious gear!) but I believe in-time and with work, I can achieve a similar standard to Zyzz.

You see my point?


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mclovin147 said:


> The bottom line is Arnold is no better a role model than Zyzz from what I know of them both.
> 
> Zyzz - Steroids, Probably Reccy drugs and he was supposedly an arrogant ****
> 
> ...


I do.

Thing is, I see some people that aesthetically like his physique - and there's nothing wrong in that.

I also see / read people who idolise the guy, and as well as seeing his physique as an ideal, see everything about his life and lifestyle as an ideal. Which they sometimes seem conflicted about - sometimes it's all about him enjoying life and living the dream, and sometimes seems to be an act.

What I can't get past, is for those that do idolise him, his behaviour / lifestyle certainly looks to be contributory to his dying at a truly young age, with so much more of life to look forward to. His idols seem to defend that as, kinda, well at least he was living his life and enjoying it - but then at other times it was an act, and seeing his own comments seems very contrived and cynical.

I just think the fandom is very myopic. I have no issues with people seeing his physique as their ideal, though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

Merkleman said:


>


Yes you can tell he didn't read. But you don't have to take the p1ss and make a gif lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> I do.
> 
> Thing is, I see some people that aesthetically like his physique - and there's nothing wrong in that.
> 
> ...


I totally agree.

I'm kind of hoping common sense from people my age would see them avoid the lifestyle that sees you dead in your early 20's.

But then again, my generation has never really had much hope in the common sense department. Product of nurture in our defence 

Good body on Zyzz, but he could have achieved much more...It's a pitty he realised this only days before his death.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Merkleman said:


> Yeah his lifestyle was definitely to do with his death. And yeah, he could have lived a lot longer but what good is saying that now? He's dead.


So that perhaps some don't throw away their young life so easy?

Clearly, I'm not young enough to know everything, but this is the point I was trying to make - the myopia of youth. Sometimes we get that opportuinity - whether it be the voice of experience, or whether it's a poignant example, to realise that not everything that glitters is gold. Most of the time that's ignored. But it doesn't have to be that way.



Merkleman said:


> The only thing people can talk about now was the life he did have, which was spent doing what he loved. There's nothing to defend, he killed himself, nobody is looking for sympathy, it's the truth and nobody will deny that. And there's no point looking into the future, saying he could have achieved this, and this, because he hasn't got one.


He hasn't got one now, yes - but riddle me this - do you think if he had the benefit of foresight - or at least listening to some clues, he would have carried on in his own sweet way, "doing what he loved", if he knew he risked dying in the near future?

There's a point that's missed in all this live fast, die young ethos - it's all well and good to think it sounds appealling at a certain age, but sometimes examples like this can be a really big ****ing clue that all the partying, all the fun shit, all the looking good, ain't worth dying at 22.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Merkleman said:


>


Wonder why hahahahahaha LMAO


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Not read but Shame it wasnt at age 15


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

On Facebook today , what's your favourite physique?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Merkleman said:


> You're saying if people live exactly how he did, they're gonna end up dead?


No, that's not what I'm saying.

What I am saying is that the folly of youth is to be unconcerned about the future because it seems irrelevant to the psychological stage of development of the young.

And what I'm also saying is that plenty of his fans seem willing to say live-fast-die-young from the relative psychological comfort of believing that's quite unlikely, right up until the point it isn't unlikely.



Merkleman said:


> What the fùck is the point of living life in fear every day, saying to yourself.. "I'm not touching this because I could die, I'm not taking that because I could die, I'm not going there because I could die." What kind of life is that? Not one for me, it may appeal to some people but I'd rather live on the edge without worrying all the time.


I'm not suggesting people spend their lives living in fear. But by the same token, what I am suggesting is that examples like this should show young people, who find this lifestyle and use of pharmacology appealling, don't rashly consider themselves bulletproof.



Merkleman said:


> *Probably not, would anybody?* It wasn't his plan to die at 22. *He knew the risks* he was taking, he wasn't stupid. *I just think he was willing to take the risks because he knew he'd live a better life*, which he clearly did.


At this point I think I'm out - being able to contradict yourself within the space of a paragraph may seem to be a neat trick, but to me it's suggestive of the mental acrobatics some seem willing to go through in order to rationalise this whole thing.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Jaff0 said:


> At this point I think I'm out - being able to contradict yourself within the space of a paragraph may seem to be a neat trick, but to me it's suggestive of the mental acrobatics some seem willing to go through in order to rationalise this whole thing.


Was going to reply to say youre wasting your time :laugh:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Merkleman said:


> Contradict? Knowing you're going to die and knowing you're taking risks are completely different things.


?

I asked you if with the benefit of foresight and knowing the outcome, you think he would have carried on as he was, to which, I believe your response was "Probably not, would anybody?" then went on to say "He knew the risks" then "I just think he was willing to take the risks".

That can't all make sense, no matter how you want to contort.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Merkleman said:


> What part doesn't make sense?


The bit you wrote before, that I quoted and responded to - that part.

Read it back, and my last reply, rather than what you perhaps intended to reply / elaborate later.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Umad?


Atwha?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Not read but Shame it wasnt at age 15


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Mclovin147 said:


> View attachment 148159


exactly save the worls of ****e hair cuts and eyeliner


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

This thread still going lol?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Not read but Shame it wasnt at age 15


Bit over the top, don't you think?


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

Who?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> exactly save the worls of ****e hair cuts and eyeliner


I would like to point out I uploaded that picture so you could see Zyzz as roughly a 15 year old. And so maybe you'd think twice about making rather disturbing remarks..At no point was I agreeing with you.

The 22 year old Zyzz is testament to the guys determination...That and his physique probably puts 95% of people reading this to shame.

The chances are he get fed up of hateful remarks form cvnts like some of you on this forum...Picked up the weights and gear just like you have...Only he did it better!

*And then some dumbass says 'Yeah but look where it got him, he's dead*

Then we all have to back-track 5 pages and go over once again that he had under-lying heart problems, it was not his physique, or how he obtained his physique that killed him...Blah blah blah.


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

His physique was bang average. There, I said it.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

wtw said:


> His physique was bang average. There, I said it.


Average?

Please post a picture of yourself...


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Average?
> 
> Please post a picture of yourself...


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Why do you bite back? Wasting your time mate.


I only replied because 'Wheyman' thought I was agreeing with his post that implied 'It was a shame Zyzz didn't die at 15'

Just wanted to clarify I sure as hell wasn't agreeing!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

wtw said:


> View attachment 148205


That's what I thought...

(yes I am aware who he is)


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Well as the hodge twins stated, steroids or not, he put the work in.


He certainly didn't put the work in on leg day.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

wtw said:


> He certainly didn't put the work in on leg day.


Fair play, never seen his legs


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2014)

Well there u go :laugh:


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

RIP zyzz.

King of aesthetics.

brother of hercules.

Son of Zeus.

haters gonna hate


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Haha that's bent.


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

That tattoo is awful.


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Not really, compared to this..


How many hours did it take to get your Liam Gallagher tattoo?


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Lol noob, that's not mine. Here's mine..


Now I know you're joking.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Average?
> 
> Please post a picture of yourself...


Come on mate. To normal folk then no, not average. To the bodybuilding scene then yes, it is average. Thats not me trying to say im better. I admit im average too.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Come on mate. To normal folk then no, not average. To the bodybuilding scene then yes, it is average. Thats not me trying to say im better. I admit im average too.


But.......This isnt a 'Normal folk forum' this is a bodybuilding forum....I assumed their were body builders here lol

The guy was obviously trying to be a d1ck, I showed up him up with a simple request.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> But.......This isnt a 'Normal folk forum' this is a bodybuilding forum....I assumed their were body builders here lol
> 
> The guy was obviously trying to be a d1ck, I showed up him up with a simple request.


Besides the point. You were arguing that his physique is above that of average level were you not?

It isnt. He marketed himself well and although pleasing, his physique is not above average development levels.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Besides the point. You were arguing that his physique is above that of average level were you not?
> 
> It isnt. He marketed himself well and although pleasing, his physique is not above average development levels.


"Average development" is 95KG & 8%bf?

Yeah I think anyone with who achieves this deserves a little more than 'Average' ..


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Lol noob, that's not mine. Here's mine..


Fvck me that's gay, imagine zyzz staring at you every time you have a wa*k!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

boxer939 said:


> Really? Clen is not a drug to **** around with in my opinion


Clen gave me raging palpatations and I think it was part of the cause of my issue I had a while ag which has cleared up now.

Defo don't think I will use it again.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> "Average development" is 95KG & 8%bf?
> 
> Yeah I think anyone with who achieves this deserves a little more than 'Average' ..


If you were talking natural then yeah. Would be amazing.

But lets not kid ourselves. He would have been using a lot of drugs to maintain his image with his lifestyle.

Im not digging on the guy here by the way. Fair play to him. But for a steroid user with half a clue of what they are doing.... its average.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Merkleman said:


> Lol noob, that's not mine. Here's mine..


 @Fat is that you? Your arm Lol


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I agree with the average comments, b&c for a few years (probably more blasting then cruising in his case), and that's a pretty normal physic to have.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> If you were talking natural then yeah. Would be amazing.
> 
> But lets not kid ourselves. He would have been using a lot of drugs to maintain his image with his lifestyle.
> 
> Im not digging on the guy here by the way. Fair play to him. But for a steroid user with half a clue of what they are doing.... its average.


I can see where your coming ... but I still think Average is still a bit cheeky ;D

Admittedly, with the amount and the length of time he was reportedly taking them, he could have been a real unit!

From what Iv read about the guy he never wanted to be HUGE.

Still, if the day comes I reach that size il be chuffed!


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Average is cheeky lol. His stats are attainable on gear but I've seen gear users at his stats and they don't look anywhere near as good. As I said before.. There's a lot more too it than stats. Symmetry, insertions, proportions, muscle shape, etc.. If it was normal, then a lot of this forum would have his physique.
> 
> But there's loads of people that look better.. Lazar and Ulisses for a start.


You are a pain in the ass with your sys crap, saddly because you could be a good user... Any chance you stop busting our balls with your half developed drug addict down syndrome idol?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> You are a pain in the ass with your sys crap, saddly because you could be a good user... Any chance you stop busting our balls with your half developed drug addict down syndrome idol?


ain't the guy in ur avi wearing a vest that says Zyzz LOL?? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> ain't the guy in ur avi wearing a vest that says Zyzz LOL?? :confused1: :lol:


Yes, I was LMAO at this guy's tumors until I noticed that, I cried, never laughed so hard LOL


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I couldn't give a fùck whether you like me or not, not here to earn your approval. If you hate the thread as much as you say, why the fùck do you keep coming back in it every 5 minutes?


Umad brah?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Merkleman said:


>


Well, we can't deny you are a true fan.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

*
LMAO*


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> Yes, I was LMAO at this guy's tumors until I noticed that, I cried, never laughed so hard LOL


obviously don't want to get involved but thought you were a bit of a hypocrite with that avatar mate haha.

anyway thats it for today, the phone aint gonna reply to this girl's texts on its own...


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> obviously don't want to get involved but thought you were a bit of a hypocrite with that avatar mate haha.
> 
> anyway thats it for today, the phone aint gonna reply to this girl's texts on its own...


Hahahahahaha I know LMAO


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> I can see where your coming ... but I still think Average is still a bit cheeky ;D
> 
> Admittedly, with the amount and the length of time he was reportedly taking them, he could have been a real unit!
> 
> ...


Mate, there is zero reason you or anyone else on here couldnt reach his size.

I started like him and got to a similar level and tbh, i wouldnt say it was difficult. Not that strict diet either tbh.

Certainly isnt healthy though. smashing loads of bodybuilding drugs and partying every weekend to soak up the attention and comments from girls is very rediculous and pointless looking back now.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Wonder why hahahahahaha LMAO


WTF ?

That's crazy **** what's he doing ??


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> But.......This isnt a 'Normal folk forum' this is a bodybuilding forum....I assumed their were body builders here lol
> 
> The guy was obviously trying to be a d1ck, I showed up him up with a simple request.


You didn't show me up at all. As several other people have commented throughout the thread that he's average and that they cannot see what the big deal is.

And the legs picture - Who the **** takes a picture of their legs sitting down?

I have never seen any picture of him standing where his legs look anywhere near as big as that.

You're just another deluded fanboy.


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> As I said before.. There's a lot more too it than stats. Symmetry, insertions, proportions, muscle shape, etc.. If it was normal, then a lot of this forum would have his physique.
> 
> But there's loads of people that look better.. Lazar and Ulisses for a start.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

but statistics in the bobdybuilding world show for every hater theres 2 thats loving. this thread just goes to prove that right?, think theres 2 members out of the whole thread who idolize the clown


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

He wasn't remotely special.

Just a someone that looks remotely achievable to the every-man.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

heard he was popular on facebook, most popular group on facebook I found had 160k likes, ive seen a picture of a potato with more likes then that


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

I knew nothing about at the start of thread and really still dont, but even though he does seem like a bit of a dilbert Ive grown to like him a little he just looks like a big chap living the life and having a bit of crack on the way.

I dont feel sorry hes dead but i do feel a pang of sadness for his family and friends as no one should die so young, neither would i feel happy if he was still alive because he was nothing to me just someone from the internet, he done what he done, he was what he was.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Mclovin147 said:


> I would like to point out I uploaded that picture so you could see Zyzz as roughly a 15 year old. And so maybe you'd think twice about making rather disturbing remarks..At no point was I agreeing with you.
> 
> The 22 year old Zyzz is testament to the guys determination...That and his physique probably puts 95% of people reading this to shame.
> 
> ...


Seriously the guy was a poser not an athlete, he was a meme a self proffesed wind up merchant, you Zyzz fans make me laugh but its a shame becuase the likes of you lot detract from real bodybuilders, Zyzz never competed he was just a you tube wind up merchant nothing more. I really wish @Milky was still on this forum as its going down bad


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Merkleman said:


>


I see lots of eyeliner


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Seriously the guy was a poser not an athlete, he was a meme a self proffesed wind up merchant, you Zyzz fans make me laugh but its a shame becuase the likes of you lot detract from real bodybuilders, Zyzz never competed he was just a you tube wind up merchant nothing more. I really wish @Milky was still on this forum as its going down bad


seen milky over on tmuscle the other night atleast hes still alive.....that wasnt a dig at the zyzz fans BTW


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Why the F is this thread still running. Giving the clown too much airtime.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol if ur not slating him ur idolizing him

just take him for what he was. a kiddy that was in awesome shape, had a laugh and enjoyed life before dying of an undiagnosed heart condition at 22


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

I like this forum but it ****es me off when you have a genuine bodybuilding question or interesting general thread that gets fvck all replies and then you get threads about Zyzz (the 100th thread might I add) getting constant traffic. We get it, some people wana svck him off, some people don't. Now come someone close this fvcking thread! @Milky @DiggyV


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> *Seriously the guy was a poser not an athlete*, he was a meme a self proffesed wind up merchant, you Zyzz fans make me laugh but its a shame becuase the likes of you lot detract from real bodybuilders, Zyzz never competed he was just a you tube wind up merchant nothing more. I really wish @Milky was still on this forum as its going down bad


Bit rich coming from a guy on a bodybuilding forum, that doesn't go to the gym :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

EctoSize said:


> I like this forum but it ****es me off when you have a genuine bodybuilding question or interesting general thread that gets fvck all replies and then you get threads about Zyzz (the 100th thread might I add) getting constant traffic. We get it, some people wana svck him off, some people don't. Now come someone close this fvcking thread! @Milky @DiggyV


By commenting in this thread you're giving it more traffic...


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

EctoSize said:


> I like this forum but it ****es me off when you have a genuine bodybuilding question or interesting general thread that gets fvck all replies and then you get threads about Zyzz (the 100th thread might I add) getting constant traffic. We get it, some people wana svck him off, some people don't. Now come someone close this fvcking thread! @Milky @DiggyV


You mong. You're giving it more traffic, how much fail do you want :lol:

If you don't like it stay out and stop crying to the mods.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok lettuce be cereal now. Zyzz vids are funny as fcuk FACT!

He's simply playing up to the meathead stereotype for comic effect and anyone who is not aware of that is clearly a moron...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Zyzz was an idiot. He died because he abused both performance enhancing and recreational drugs. Supplied to him by his brother (Chestbrah another idiot) who was convicted of supplying aas within weeks of Zyzz dying . His physique was OK, but not as good or as big as he told everyone it was. He became a victim of his own hype.

Any death at 22 is a tragedy, but one due to the misuse, and I mean gross misuse, of a cocktail of drugs is just plain stupidity.

If the handbags in this thread continues its going to get closed. If you, like me, had no time for him, then stay out of here and let the fan boys chat.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> I honestly can't believe how mad some of you are getting, it's actually fùcking childish. Nobody is forcing you to come in the thread, yet you keep coming back for more?
> 
> I think you're secretly mirin.
> 
> What's the point in tagging the mods? We're causing no harm and it's giving us something to talk about. You don't see me charging around the forums begging the mods to close a thread just because I don't like it. How old are you?


Crying to the mods? It must be @Laurieloz 's second account


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Who is this Zyzz you speak off and what the hell sort of name is Zyzz!? Jyzz? It's all a little silly!


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> That's like no age at all!
> 
> havent read much on it but its sad..


because he had a congenital heart defect,high blood pressure and a family history of heart problems.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> You mong. You're giving it more traffic, how much fail do you want :lol:
> 
> If you don't like it stay out and stop crying to the mods.


MONG.....pmsl what fooking brilliant word


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Why the F is this thread still running. Giving the clown too much airtime.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Zyzz was an idiot. He died because he abused both performance enhancing and recreational drugs. Supplied to him by his brother (Chestbrah another idiot) who was convicted of supplying aas within weeks of Zyzz dying . His physique was OK, but not as good or as big as he told everyone it was. He became a victim of his own hype.
> 
> Any death at 22 is a tragedy, but one due to the misuse, and I mean gross misuse, of a cocktail of drugs is just plain stupidity.
> 
> If the handbags in this thread continues its going to get closed. If you, like me, had no time for him, then stay out of here and let the fan boys chat.


Words of a wise man


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Some funny threads around these parts recently.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> View attachment 148238


And? This is far from impressive haha. I was in as good nick at 20-22 without gear. I also realise I've just given him more airtime by replying to this thread, before someone points out the obvious.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I will replicate this picture in 2-3 years time.


Agreed!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> And? This is far from impressive haha. I was in as good nick at 20-22 without gear.


I'm happy for you.

Il pop your medal in the post mate.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> I'm happy for you.
> 
> Il pop your medal in the post mate.


Little $hit lol. What was the point of the pic?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

graham58 said:


> because he had a congenital heart defect,high blood pressure and a family history of heart problems.


yes and a serious drug problem remember


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> I will replicate this picture in 2-3 years time.


I'll be mirin' brah


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Pics?


I've posted plenty of pics of me natural, go find em if you want them.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Bit rich coming from a guy on a bodybuilding forum, that doesn't go to the gym :lol:


I go to the gym but i sit on the weights bench on my phone ok


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> View attachment 148238


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

I brought a flask of tea to work today just for this thread, it's a bit slow and im bursting for a pish


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> I was in as good nick as Lazar at 18. Go and find my pics if you want them.


If I believed you I would, but strangely enough I don't. You wouldn't be knocking one out to this bellend if you was.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Little $hit lol. What was the point of the pic?


Ahah no I was just joking budd.

If you were about that shape that's a good effort!!

No real point to uploading that pic...Just seeing how many would be 'Mirin' is it? Aha

That's about the size I'm aiming for..Iv got pretty crappy genetics and can't see my self getting much bigger than 90-95KG with out serious gear & doing my self over on them no doubt!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Umad?


Nope


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Only managed to find a picture of you at 20 stone. Aren't you gonna help me out here?


If you really want help, I go find them. I posted in the natural thread near on a year ago.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Only managed to find a picture of you at 20 stone. Aren't you gonna help me out here?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/178495-ukms-natty-physiques-23.html#post4217661


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> It's been 2 years since he died and there's still endless threads being created about him. Most of the younger generation were inspired by him, so he's definitely not gonna be forgetton any time soon. He's known quite well in the UK, so imagine what it's like in Australia. Plus over 100k likes on Facebook and millions of views on Youtube.
> 
> Not a bad legacy if you ask me.
> 
> ...


Not a bad life when your fcuking alive.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/178495-ukms-natty-physiques-23.html#post4217661


Good size budd


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

No being funny but their wee crew used to mince about festivals wearing their short shorts and handbags with there straighetend hair freshly plucked eye brows and whitened teeth saying things like Mirin. The guy was in good shape il give him that but was a fcuking penis of man another prime example of 'WHAT THE FCUK HAPPENED TO MEN' as for being an inspiration and him having a legacy thats just silly he will be forgotten about soon enough it only stupid threads like this that ever bring his name up etc...

IMO of course


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

*What the fu.ck happened to men* next thread coming to a board near you


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Shame Milky isn't a mod anymore, this would have been locked at page 2.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

LeVzi said:


> Shame Milky isn't a mod anymore, this would have been locked at page 2.


That is just pure testament to arrogance.

You don't share the same opinions as others therefore it is wrong and should be removed?

You want to know what happened to real men? .. people like you who have a 10 year olds mentality, who go running to the teacher when something doesn't suit them.

So pathetic, best part is you don't even seen to realise


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

dont be a sad cnut be a sick cnut brah


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Ah ballix now it kicks off and I've run out of tea


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

The L Man said:


>


Fuarrk when's it mine turn?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

LeVzi said:


> Shame Milky isn't a mod anymore, this would have been locked at page 2.


Yeah lock every single thread as soon as there is a debate of some sorts :no:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> "Personally I'm a very friendly and happy person, and believe that people need to lighten up and enjoy life more. Even though I put on a lot of size and to some look intimidating, I'm one of the friendliest people you can meet. I love playing up my perceived stereotype, and at the end of the day, never take myself seriously, which is one of the reasons I have accrued the fan base that I have."


Really?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

LeVzi said:


> Shame Milky isn't a mod anymore, this would have been locked at page 2.


The thing is it actually would have been!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

boxer939 said:


> hahaha i know he looks like the biggest *** going. hair sprayed and fake tanned to the max.
> 
> I can imagine him trying to through a punch jesus christ


Yeah that would be quite a funny site. Someone mentioned in a post earlier that his wee crew kicked the sh!t outta some lad at gods kitchen lol Imagine them coming towards you man bags, hair spray the lot would you be scared? lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> "my message is to train hard, *don't be a hard cùnt*, enjoy life and don't take yourself too seriously. If there were more people like me, the world would be a happier place. I'd rather do what I do and have fun then sit back hating on someone achieving something."


And look where it got him


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Bit off tangent but wad his family Hindi or Buddhist


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

this thread sort of proves 2 things:

it is possible if you work (**** tonne fo gear in this case ontop which i dont agree with been advocated on such a large scale to a younger crowd) you can break past how your body naturally is, which should be good to get ppl off their lazy ****s and know its not just "genetics" it might eb them not trying. a good point

two. if the wrong person starts to develop some sort of (we'll say average in the BB world, and top end of what is realistic to the public and younger lads) body, then it goes stright to their head and they develop this god/invincibility complex that stops them from thinking about what their actions might do health wise to them self. in this case the body change and fame seem to have stopped his ability ti realize his body might not be as strong internally as externally. and this is a bad point. and no matter how much ppl argue he died doing what he loved, everyone says he was a different person off screen, so how do we know he wouldnt have preferred to have a chance to calm down and live out life?

transformation is good if you only grow your body and not your head, be more confident yea but you see alot of ppl do things they would never do because they get cocky.

now stop ****ing arguing over someone who is dead, no one knows what he would actually want, even he didnt becaus ehe only experienced one side of life before he could compare it to what most call a settled life of loved ones and family over fame


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> "*Everybody, one day will die, and be forgetton.* Act and behave in a way that will make life interesting and fun, fùck a mundane predictable life working monday to friday with something you derive no pleasure from; just living life out till you grow old and wither away. Find a passion, form relationships, dont be afraid to get out there and fùck what everyone else thinks, trust me its alot more fun that way.
> 
> Dont ever pay people out or put people down. Instead just put yourself up and let the haters do their thing. Id rather be a person thats hated on, than a person that does the hating. A wise man one said...
> 
> Haters gonna hate!"


Holy sh!t enough of his stupid quotes that he has probably just copied from other people online lol.

I work monday-friday I have fun I have relationships im generally happy and Im still alive at 28.

Why? Because im not an absolute fcuk wit that took a sh!tload of gear mixed with a sh!tload of pills and charlie while living the dream.

Il take a long balanced lifestyle over dying at an early age anyday


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

It's flu jabs bro


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Zyzz fans reminds me of this


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh ffs , I hate seeing kids cry


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

the people who are adamant about trying to sh1t on a dead mans grave, I sure as hell hope you have surpassed 95KG with 8%BF.

(And I'm not talking about some fat guy bloated up on the Dbol, this doesn't count...)

If you haven't surpassed this, shut up and go lift 'brah'.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> the people who are adamant about trying to sh1t on a dead mans grave, I sure as hell hope you have surpassed 95KG with 8%BF.
> 
> (And I'm not talking about some fat guy bloated up on the Dbol, this doesn't count...)
> 
> If you haven't surpassed this, shut up and go lift 'brah'.


Mate. He was 6'1". 95kg isnt exactly astounding is it.

I think some of the zyzz worshippers fail to see that most dont diss on the guy himself...more the cringy type of followers attracted to him.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

PHMG said:


> I think some of the zyzz worshippers fail to see that most dont diss on the guy himself...more the cringy type of followers attracted to him.


Think that post hit the nail on the head right there

Worse then a bunch of per-pubesent girls at a bieber concert, its all well and good having someone to look up to but have a bit of self respect and dont go running around the internet trying to be like him using all the ghey lingo he used, fuaaark, mirrin, umad, brah, if your not early teens and your running about the place using language like that you clearly need to grow the fcuk up


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Mate. He was 6'1". 95kg isnt exactly astounding is it.
> 
> I think some of the zyzz worshippers fail to see that most dont diss on the guy himself...more the cringy type of followers attracted to him.


No it's not astounding...But have you achieved it?

I don't see what gives people the right to slate someone who has done better than them.

Fair enough if you have been their, done the grinding and got the T-shirt...And it that case, you would have thought a little respect would still be shown even then.

And your last ditched effort at justification about how your only insulting people like me can only be laughable at


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> Think that post hit the nail on the head right there
> 
> Worse then a bunch of per-pubesent girls at a bieber concert, its all well and good having someone to look up to but have a bit of self respect and dont go running around the internet trying to be like him using all the ghey lingo he used, fuaaark, mirrin, umad, brah, if your not early teens and your running about the place using language like that you clearly need to grow the fcuk up


Grow up?

I'm telling a moderator on you having this thread closed!!

Milky back me up braah!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

all the sh!ts been directed at zyzz not his fans lol


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> yes and a serious drug problem remember


yes i dont think that helped


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> No it's not astounding...But have you achieved it?
> 
> I don't see what gives people the right to slate someone who has done better than them.
> 
> ...


Ok mate. You want to call me out then fine. We will use me as an example of how silly it is to put this guy on your muscle worshipping pedistal.

Here i am about a month and a half ago with zero steroids or bodybuilding drugs for a year at 5'10" 91kg



Now. Withing 4 weeks of trenbolone and testosterone entering my blood, ill be up to 97kg without doing fuc.k all diffrrent and look like this



Continue with the tren and test combo, add masterone prop but lower test and get to this at about 95kg



Then its just a case of higher the dose whilst adding in things like clen and ephedrine until somewhere like this (but obviously bigger as its a 4 year old pic)



Now im not doing anything difficult here. 4 or 5 times a week training and chicken and potato in the day, sweets, burgers and pizzas post workout.

So its **** easy as you can see to get like that (or similar too without taking way too many drugs that fuc.k up your heart and untimately kill you), so can you understand how annoying it is for someone like making out like hes some sort of demi god when all hes done is lift some weights and take a ton of drugs and have a bit of a laugh on the internet that made him famous??

This is why i say average. Because im not going to great lengths like a proper bodybuolder or being strick. Just an average trainer that uses steroids.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Ok mate. You want to call me out then fine. We will use me as an example of how silly it is to put this guy on your muscle worshipping pedistal.
> 
> Here i am about a month and a half ago with zero steroids or bodybuilding drugs for a year at 5'10" 91kg
> 
> ...


IN BEFORE DO YOU EVEN LIFT


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Ok mate. You want to call me out then fine. We will use me as an example of how silly it is to put this guy on your muscle worshipping pedistal.
> 
> Here i am about a month and a half ago with zero steroids or bodybuilding drugs for a year at 5'10" 91kg
> 
> ...


Fair play to mate you are in good shape!

Not a bad word to say towards someone who has achieved much more than me. (This was my whole point in the beginning)


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Fair play to mate you are in good shape!
> 
> Not a bad word to say towards someone who has achieved much more than me. (This was my whole point in the beginning)


So basically if someone has done better in life you have no right to slate them>? thats your whole argument

David Cameron is far more successful in life then me, but hes still a cnut


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Fair play to mate you are in good shape!
> 
> Not a bad word to say towards someone who has achieved much more than me. (This was my whole point in the beginning)


But my point is mate is that its easy. So i dont understand the idolising???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Even from the grave he's causing sh1t!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Ok mate. You want to call me out then fine. We will use me as an example of how silly it is to put this guy on your muscle worshipping pedistal.
> 
> Y
> 
> ...


where do you think the ph will leave you this cycle, mate


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> But my point is mate is that its easy. So i dont understand the idolising???


Not idolising mate, (As stupid as this sounds given Zyzz's choice of Lingo) I was merely admiring (No pun intended lol) his aesthetics.

Iv only just started back at training seriously like 2-3 weeks ago due to illnes. Iv always really struggled with weight gain anyway.

I weigh 64KG at 19 & 5'9 ...So of course someone of yours & Zyzz's size is good goal to shoot for!!

And of course that goal seems a million miles away, especially when your going natty (For the next couple of years anyway).

That's probably why my admiration comes across as equal to a 'Fanboys' because being that size is an end goal! Lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

johnnya said:


> where do you think the ph will leave you this cycle, mate


Something similar to the 2nd pic i would think. After that ill prob do a tren and test course up until holiday and have a good 6 months off again.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

fairplay to powerhouse for posting up his progress pics

thing is this isnt about anyone that can hit 90plus kg with single digit BF, but that seems to be what most are comparing. zyzz was an individual in the way he looked and his personality. take 50 people with the same physical stats and they will still all look different

you dont just develop a following for being 95kg at 8% guys


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Not idolising mate, (As stupid as this sounds given Zyzz's choice of Lingo) I was merely admiring (No pun intended lol) his aesthetics.
> 
> Iv only just started back at training seriously like 2-3 weeks ago due to illnes. Iv always really struggled with weight gain anyway.
> 
> ...


Ok well that clears that up then.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> fairplay to powerhouse for posting up his progress pics
> 
> thing is this isnt about anyone that can hit 90plus kg with single digit BF, but that seems to be what most are comparing. zyzz was an individual in the way he looked and his personality. take 50 people with the same physical stats and they will still all look different
> 
> you dont just develop a following for being 95kg at 8% guys


Exactly he developed a following for being a **** that told other ****s its ok to be a **** if your shreded so they all kiss his @rse


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Ok mate. You want to call me out then fine. We will use me as an example of how silly it is to put this guy on your muscle worshipping pedistal.
> 
> Here i am about a month and a half ago with zero steroids or bodybuilding drugs for a year at 5'10" 91kg
> 
> ...


now this really is something to be mirrin about!! was it u mate or someone else that was all natural as well and said he's doing dbol for a first cycle just recently? if so how did it go, if not just ignore, was probably a different person on here?!

and srs about the sweets, burgers and pizza post-workout?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Okay, when I'm the same stats as Lazar, that means I'll look just as good?
> 
> There's more to a physique than stats and bodyfat.


This with bells on! It's not his stats, it's how he looked with those stats that are impressive.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Thunder99 said:


> Party drugs and bodybuilding dont mix.
> 
> Pick one or the other kids or you are gonna have a bad time.
> 
> ...


I'm admiring my 4 plate squat while skinnymcneedle legs can't even leg press 4 plates for 10 reps without crying...

:clap:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Everyone has a little bit of zyzz in them brah


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> People are funny.
> 
> The lengths they'll go to, just because they hate anybody else getting attention that they're not, and that's the real reason for it. Why else do you hate? When somebody gets more attention than you, you get mad and say "WHY!? THIS GUY IS AVERAGE!" Well let me just put it crystal clear, you don't get thousands of fans being average. So go ahead and hate on everybody and anybody for having different views and opinions to you. You can tell the ones who aren't judgemental haters, they're the people who avoid this thread because they couldn't really give a fùck.
> 
> ...


Nonsense

What I cant quite get my head around is there are other people out there on the internet that are in just as good shape even better than this god of yours that dont run around like a teenage girl yet all the fanboys worship him? so your attracted to people who act like a complete fud that wears make up etc...?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Merkleman said:


> People are funny.
> 
> The lengths they'll go to, just because they hate anybody else getting attention that they're not, and that's the real reason for it. Why else do you hate? When somebody gets more attention than you, you get mad and say "WHY!? THIS GUY IS AVERAGE!" Well let me just put it crystal clear, you don't get thousands of fans being average. So go ahead and hate on everybody and anybody for having different views and opinions to you. You can tell the ones who aren't judgemental haters, they're the people who avoid this thread because they couldn't really give a fùck.
> 
> ...


Not at all mate. He wasnt average. He was very clever (in some aspects). His physique mind you. Thats average


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Carbon-12 said:


> now this really is something to be mirrin about!! was it u mate or someone else that was all natural as well and said he's doing dbol for a first cycle just recently? if so how did it go, if not just ignore, was probably a different person on here?!
> 
> and srs about the sweets, burgers and pizza post-workout?


Not me with the dbol. But yes srs with sweets, burgers and pizza. Be amased what the body of an ectomorph will use post workout.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Not me with the dbol. But yes srs with sweets, burgers and pizza. Be amased what the body of an ectomorph will use post workout.


i might have a look into all this ectomorph thing.. how can u tell what u are? :lol: (looking for any excuse to have a pizza a few times a week tbh  )


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Not me with the dbol. But yes srs with sweets, burgers and pizza. Be amased what the body of an ectomorph will use post workout.


True that!

I can eat a big meal immediately before and straight after a good workout and still be hungry 2 hours later. (and them continue to eat every 2-3 hours up until bed time!)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Carbon-12 said:


> i might have a look into all this ectomorph thing.. how can u tell what u are? :lol: (looking for any excuse to have a pizza a few times a week tbh  )


If you are skinny as fu.ck. eat wht you like a stay skinny, your an ectomorph.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> i might have a look into all this ectomorph thing.. how can u tell what u are? :lol: (looking for any excuse to have a pizza a few times a week tbh  )


You will know what you are from about 14 onwards 

We're you skinny/average/over-weight as a teen/early twenties before you started training.

I'm a bog standard Ecto. Skinny weed, naturally low BF% of about 10-12 even when I eat a pizza every day.

All that sounds good...Until you tally up JUST HOW MUCH you have to eat to progress. Not only that, but when your ill I.e. Can't eat/train you suffer larger than normal losses.

That's just me, others may be different.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

PHMG said:


> If you are skinny as fu.ck. eat wht you like a stay skinny, your an ectomorph.


lol i am definitely one then.. just a bit over 3500 calories each day for the past 2 weeks @ 70kg and no weight gain whatsoever although i feel like im looking leaner and leaner everyday :confused1:


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> You could prefer Michael Jackson, whereas I could prefer Johnny Cash.
> 
> Should I moan and cry just because you prefer Michael Jackson?
> 
> ...


Why not accept ppl dont agree and leave and follow your own words instead of all the quotes trying to show how he lived was good?

Same for ppl doing the opposite agsinst him


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> You could prefer Michael Jackson, whereas I could prefer Johnny Cash.
> 
> Should I moan and cry just because you prefer Michael Jackson?
> 
> ...


Who begged a mod to close a thread? Not me

I prefer Johnny Cash

I would say what I thought of him if he was alive

but if your personal preference is a make up wearing handbag wearing intimidating sik cnut brah then fair enough if thats the kind of thing your into.

1 thing i did like about the guy though and the only 1 thing was his taste in music. Cant beat a bit of Trance


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> I'm not ignorant, if people wanna ask me something, I'll reply. When it's going nowhere and they start acting immature, I'd rather bombard them with quotes and stupid GIF's.


From what I see you have ignored valid points and only replied to ones that you can be stupid to. Nothing saying something mature like ok you have that opinion, I don't so lets disagree, its causing more aggro towards this guy you defend doing that as it gives a strong idea what fans may be like. Sumint to think about


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Ok.


My point proven. A valid point so no response


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> You will know what you are from about 14 onwards
> 
> We're you skinny/average/over-weight as a teen/early twenties before you started training.
> 
> ...


Same here. Used to eat complete **** and still very skinny.

Maybe that's why I like zyzz as I can relate to the extreme ectomorph body type.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

the mere fact that people still talk about Zyzz, who lived on the other side of the world, shows he achieved something more than anyone ever will on this forum, whether you like him or not...and to slag him for being an idiot for misuse etc...how many on here take steroids and do cocaine etc...is cocaine anymore harmful than bodybuilders who stack on far too much muscle and weight that their heart cant handle...hince why so many die young, aren't they idiots

i.e. Some Mods on here


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

barsnack said:


> the mere fact that people still talk about Zyzz, who lived on the other side of the world, shows he achieved something more than anyone ever will on this forum, whether you like him or not...and to slag him for being an idiot for misuse etc...how many on here take steroids and do cocaine etc...is cocaine anymore harmful than bodybuilders who stack on far too much muscle and weight that their heart cant handle...hince why so many die young, aren't they idiots
> 
> i.e. Some Mods on here


Not sure we should start gauging how successful a life is by how many inconsequential people know about you. He's dead and was 22, i'd call that a pretty huge failure.

And out of all drugs coke is probably the worst for your heart. Baaaad stuff. And i'm pretty sure bodybuilders who die young do so because of huge steroid abuse and ridiculously poor diet (no, eating just protein is NOT healthy, you need vegetables, vitamins and clean water).


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

platyphylla said:


> Not sure we should start gauging how successful a life is by how many inconsequential people know about you. He's dead and was 22, i'd call that a pretty huge failure.
> 
> And out of all drugs coke is probably the worst for your heart. Baaaad stuff. And i'm pretty sure bodybuilders who die young do so because of huge steroid abuse and ridiculously poor diet (no, eating just protein is NOT healthy, you need vegetables, vitamins and clean water).


life is life, he died at least enjoying himself...what about people who die in Wars that are needless and not just...that's a waste in my book


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

barsnack said:


> life is life, he died at least enjoying himself...what about people who die in Wars that are needless and not just...that's a waste in my book


Good point. I know i'd rather 6/7 years of awesomeness than 30+ years of the sofa and Corrie like some people i know.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

If it wasn't for this forum I wouldn't have a clue who he was. He looks nothing special, as commented earlier.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

platyphylla said:


> Good point. I know i'd rather 6/7 years of awesomeness than 30+years of the sofa and Corrie like some people i know.
> 
> You need to get down to dfs.....I hear there's a sale on but it's due to end in julember


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

johnnya said:


> Haha them and their never-ending sales. I guarantee there's one on now that ends Monday at noon, just before the next one starts.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Sure /fit/ in here...


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> STRONG BUMP.


Lol showed up on page one for me, oopsie


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Well this thread made my commute more enjoyable:lol:


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> That is just pure testament to arrogance.
> 
> You don't share the same opinions as others therefore it is wrong and should be removed?
> 
> ...


Actually i'll think you'll find that Milky just didn't like threads about zyzz and locked most when he saw them.

So, um, as for the rest of what you said.

(Insert the facepalm picture of your choice here)


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

I honestly don't see the big deal in this guy? never even heard of him?

I'm not gonna bash the kid but have you noticed whenever someone dies they all of a sudden get this legendary status and sound like there can only be one, i know a lad that beat's Zyzz phisique hand's down and he only lives a few miles away from me in the U.K ........


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Sangsom said:


> I honestly don't see the big deal in this guy? never even heard of him?
> 
> I'm not gonna bash the kid but have you noticed whenever someone dies they all of a sudden get this legendary status and sound like there can only be one, i know a lad that beat's Zyzz phisique hand's down and he only lives a few miles away from me in the U.K ........


But can he muz like this bruh?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

If Milky was here it would be closed after post #2. #freespeach


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Sangsom said:


> I honestly don't see the big deal in this guy? never even heard of him?
> 
> I'm not gonna bash the kid but have you noticed whenever someone dies they all of a sudden get this legendary status and sound like there can only be one, i know a lad that beat's Zyzz phisique hand's down and he only lives a few miles away from me in the U.K ........


Fame works in strange ways.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Not read any comments but few things I know about him, pretty standard stuff.

. Majority of his youtube videos flexing etc.. are on cam to girls or Muscle Worship (thats how he made majority of his money and is why hes wearing stupid consumes in some videos).

. He took various fat burners, (ephedrine, clenbuterol, cocaine, mdma)

. took various injectable steroids (trenbolerone, testosterone, masteron, winnistol)

. took various oral steroids (anavar, winnistol primarily).

. took a year round dose of MT2 (tanning drug)

I can't remember the link/thread but in his early days he actually logged his steroid use on bodybuilding.com alongside "Chestbrah" (they went under different alias's then), muscle worship wise I know a few owners of websites which he marketed himself.

Yes, ****ing around with steroids such as trenbolerone and using recreational drugs isn't wise, one of my best friends had a cardiac arrest due to abuse, to this day I can still remember him giving jabbed through his chest with adrenaline, bare in mind this is at the age of 21.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Geonix said:


> Not read any comments but few things I know about him, pretty standard stuff.
> 
> . Majority of his youtube videos flexing etc.. are on cam to girls or Muscle Worship (thats how he made majority of his money and is why hes wearing stupid consumes in some videos).
> 
> ...


End of the day, zyzz has inspired millions of people around the world to start getting into better health, enough said.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Geonix said:


> Not read any comments but few things I know about him, pretty standard stuff.
> 
> . Majority of his youtube videos flexing etc.. are on cam to girls or Muscle Worship (thats how he made majority of his money and is why hes wearing stupid consumes in some videos).
> 
> ...


If the knowledge of his rampant steroid use and abuse is genuine then his physique is pretty sh*t tbh. Would be impressive if he was natty but with those dosages he should've looked like the hulk.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Geonix said:


> Not read any comments but few things I know about him, pretty standard stuff.
> 
> . Majority of his youtube videos flexing etc.. are on cam to girls or Muscle Worship (thats how he made majority of his money and is why hes wearing stupid consumes in some videos).
> 
> ...


Never seen coke or mandy refered to as a fat burner before :lol:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Geonix said:


> End of the day, zyzz has inspired millions of people around the world to start getting into better health, enough said.


I think that's the lie that won't die...

From where I'm sat - and bearing in mind, all I know about him is because of threads here, otherwise I'd probably have never heard of him - is that he's probably inspired many people into looking "better". Don't conflate that with better health - after all, clearly he didn't.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> I think that's the lie that won't die...
> 
> From where I'm sat - and bearing in mind, all I know about him is because of threads here, otherwise I'd probably have never heard of him - is that he's probably inspired many people into looking "better". Don't conflate that with better health - after all, clearly he didn't.


Teenagers exercising more and getting into better cardiovasular health, if you don't do any exercise and start doing it, it's benefiting your body, pretty simple.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Never seen coke or mandy refered to as a fat burner before :lol:


There amphetamines... majority of standard UK coke is cut with ephedrine also.

Lokken, that is true.. however you could pretty much say that about hundreds of people on this forum using steroids. Zyzz's physique isn't that difficult to achieve if someone takes steroids & has ectomorph based genetics and 6"0 + height in my opinion.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Geonix said:


> There amphetamines... majority of standard UK coke is cut with ephedrine also.
> 
> Lokken, that is true.. however you could pretty much say that about hundreds of people on this forum using steroids. Zyzz's physique isn't that difficult to achieve if someone takes steroids & has ectomorph based genetics and 6"0 + height in my opinion.


Remind me of a chav at my old gym. Had a really **** bench struggling to do 50-60 properly then next time I saw his arms appeared to have ballooned up and he was benching 100kg for reps going "yes mate". I imagine zyzz being the Australian equivalent tot his guy.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Geonix said:


> Teenagers exercising more and getting into better cardiovasular health, if you don't do any exercise and start doing it, it's benefiting your body, pretty simple.


Truth be told, I've only seen a couple of his vids, but from what I have seen, and surmised from this and other threads, what he seems to have actually encouraged was looking good and a certain attitude.

I haven't seen anything so prescriptive about achieving that look, but from what people say, for him personally, that appears to have been better living through chemistry as much as anything else. As I said, let's not conflate looking good with being healthy - and again, he didn't.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Lokken said:


> Remind me of a chav at my old gym. Had a really **** bench struggling to do 50-60 properly then next time I saw his arms appeared to have ballooned up and he was benching 100kg for reps going "yes mate". I imagine zyzz being the Australian equivalent tot his guy.


Yeah but zyzz was pretty much running his life on ephedrine and other drugs, no wonder he literally thought he could do anything, If i felt like I do on ephedrine, I'd quite something ha!


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

What a body, heard he was smashing dnp tho.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

boxer939 said:


> hahaha i know he looks like the biggest *** going. hair sprayed and fake tanned to the max.
> 
> I can imagine him trying to through a punch jesus christ


I don't do any of that stuff, but what is wrong if someone does? It is their choice, they are working on their appearance. Tbh i think to have several tats that end up making that person looking like a treasure map is far more laughable.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

siamakdieded said:


> I don't do any of that stuff, but what is wrong if someone does? It is their choice, they are working on their appearance. Tbh i think to have several tats that end up making that person looking like a treasure map is far more laughable.


He also had several tats!


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> He also had several tats!


I like tats, but don't have any. His tats were good, not some random crap.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

siamakdieded said:


> I like tats, but don't have any. His tats were good, not some random crap.


He had the official mark of the douchebag tribal tattoo like very other tom dick or harry has.


----------



## Mike_Hunt (Sep 2, 2012)

Does seem to have brought many new fans to the sport.

Imagine he ploughed a few fair wenches also.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

I wished this thread would sit in a sauna and keel over, now.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Now now Lokken, that's not very nice.
> 
> I'm bumping this thread on behalf of UKM's strong love for Zyzz.


 :ban:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Now now Lokken, that's not very nice.
> 
> I'm bumping this thread on behalf of UKM's strong love for Zyzz.


Forever mirin brah


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RACK said:


> View attachment 149086


are you saying Zyzz was murdered by Black people?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

#noracist lol


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Fvck sake, this thread, ALWAYS this god damn mother fvcking thread.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to say, I've learned things about this guy, that I only loosely was aware of before, and my view probably has changed a little.

Truth be told, I'd never heard of the guy outside of this forum. And FWIW, having seen the odd video, I'm not a hater. I'm not about to start a cult about him either. I think it was a sad thing for somebody to die at such a young age, where perhaps his own behaviour was a significant factor. He seems to have lots of fans and support - was he as popular before he died, or has there been a sort of morbid fascination that's spawned more of a cult following?

As to physique, well I've seen videos, now, that show him when he was a lot skinnier, and he does seem to have come a reasonable way. Can't help but think if what's been written about the drug regime are true, it was maybe rather over-done, in order to still be able to live a certain lifestyle - and I think that's one aspect of modern physical culture I'm not on-board with. All the same, from an aesthetic perspective, I can see why some put him on a pedestal - sure, I wouldn't put him in quite the same category as somebody like Frank Zane - but all the same, bodybuilding is something of a mixed bag, not all are interested in the look of contemporary, competitive bodybuilders, or out-and-out mass, either.

From what I saw in some videos, there's the odd bit that seemed a bit contrived, almost cynical - but all the same, he looks to be somebody who was enjoying his life, rather than crying inside. I think it's rather a shame he died so young. I'm aware some will have no sympathy, because either they didn't like him, didn't approve, or are always going to have those sorts of views about somebody where there's drug use implicated. All the same, he doesn't appear to have harmed anyone, or had intent to - he seems to have wanted to enjoy his life to the fullest. Yes, there's always some degree of arrogance and ego involved in people that have a lot of appeal - but I doubt anybody got exploited beyond looking after their own interests.

Yes, the adulation and almost religious aspect does creep me out a bit. But perhaps some, in a way, is a reflex to counter those that really dislike him. That said, people that admired his physique, or aspired to his lifestyle? Well I can see why - young guys that want to look good, have fun and lots of sex - hey, don't we all - I think the only thing that slightly troubles me is the risks some might put themselves to, in order to be like that.

Young / younger people tend to be less mindful of their own mortality, whereas older people have been young, we've all experienced it - and yes, views do change. It's one thing to either consider yourself bulletproof or unconcerned about the future when you're young, but it's not like there's some magic switch at certain ages, where suddenly you've changed - it's a gradual thing as you experience life - and that's my only real reservation, if the impact on many is: live fast, have fun - is that encouraging certain risks (that from what I read he took) that from perspective look rather myopic?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

the amount of pum pum that kid appears to have got. bet he died fulfilled in that department


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> the amount of pum pum that kid appears to have got. bet he died fulfilled in that department


That glass is only ever half full.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Dead at 22.

F**kin nancyboy...he couldn't even make it to 27.

I admire him for the way he manipulated all his 'fans' into 'mirin him though.

Says more for him than it does for them.

Characterless poindexters.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

mixerD1 said:


> Dead at 22.
> 
> F**kin nancyboy...he couldn't even make it to 27.
> 
> ...


I bet all the 'mirers' post on bb.com too


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> Dead at 22.
> 
> F**kin nancyboy...he couldn't even make it to 27.
> 
> ...


harsh


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Zyzz was in good nick but he abused his body but then again how many on here do and don't look close to him? He has inspired a lot of young lads but for those who look up to him as some god need to wind their neck in. he had a good body but he was by no means anything special. These young lads should get themselves to some bodybuilding shows and they'll see far more lads in better shape then he was. One positive is that he has got more lads in the gym, the negative is that most of these lads are complete tools who says sh1t like "brah" and "mirin"" and walk round in stringers and short shorts and look like they've just left Auschwitz.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> Zyzz was in good nick but he abused his body but then again how many on here do and don't look close to him? He has inspired a lot of young lads but for those who look up to him as some god need to wind their neck in. he had a good body but he was by no means anything special. These young lads should get themselves to some bodybuilding shows and they'll see far more lads in better shape then he was. One positive is that he has got more lads in the gym, the negative is that most of these lads are complete tools who says sh1t like "brah" and "mirin"" and walk round in stringers and short shorts and look like they've just left Auschwitz.


The concentration camp look was sooooo 2012


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> Mirers everywhere


Mirers gonna mire


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> The concentration camp look was sooooo 2012


It certainly was! Remember seeing you at the show and was so shocked at your face!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> It certainly was! Remember seeing you at the show and was so shocked at your face!


I remember you eating breakfast in front of me and me chewing on a rice cake hating everyone round the table


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RACK said:


> I remember you eating breakfast in front of me and me chewing on a rice cake hating everyone round the table


haha that was like me last year. Scott said "you can have a breakfast in the B&B" I got proper excited and then all i got was 2 eggs and a piece of bacon! i nearly cried


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

liam0810 said:


> haha that was like me last year. Scott said "you can have a breakfast in the B&B" I got proper excited and then all i got was 2 eggs and a piece of bacon! i nearly cried


We went full ALPHA!!!! You should never go full alpha hahaha


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Mirers gonna mire


Mire.... 1.A stretch of swampy or boggy ground.

2. A complicated or unpleasant situation from which it is difficult to extricate oneself.

Verb...1. Cause to become stuck in mud.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Australia deserves better role models.


----------

